# '42 WALCO Schwinn Defense Model Pair with Paperwork.



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Apr 12, 2014)

*'41 WALCO Schwinn Pair with Paperwork.*

First off these bikes are in killer shape.

Although there is evidence that point in two different directions. I'm going with what the serial numbers say.

Frames are '41 and hubs are late '41.

I'm calling them '41's

On the paperwork the both dates of purchase is Feb 9, '42.

*This was the Walthour Hood Co. (WALCO) Sporting Goods Pryor St. *


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 12, 2014)

*nice find!*

Great find . super bikes and the paperwork is a huge bonus!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Apr 12, 2014)

Tim the Skid said:


> Great find . super bikes and the paperwork is a huge bonus!




Do you have any idea if they really are '42? or late '41?


----------



## jkent (Apr 12, 2014)

They would be 1942 I believe. The front fender mount is in front of the light. 
I know 1940 was the first year of the integrated light in the fender. I have seen 1940-41 with the front fender brace mounted just behind the front screw of the light. I have 2 1940 bikes and both have a serial number starting with an E. 
JKent


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Apr 12, 2014)

jkent said:


> They would be 1942 I believe. The front fender mount is in front of the light.
> I know 1940 was the first year of the integrated light in the fender. I have seen 1940-41 with the front fender brace mounted just behind the front screw of the light.
> JKent





If I understand right '42 is a hard to find year?


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 12, 2014)

*What a sweet pair*

Great find on these. Congrads.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Apr 12, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> Great find on these. Congrads.




Thank you!


----------



## jkent (Apr 12, 2014)

Double Nickle said:


> If I understand right '42 is a hard to find year?




I guess it depends on how hard you look.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 12, 2014)

jkent said:


> They would be 1942 I believe. The front fender mount is in front of the light.
> I know 1940 was the first year of the integrated light in the fender. I have seen 1940-41 with the front fender brace mounted just behind the front screw of the light. I have 2 1940 bikes and both have a serial number starting with an E.
> JKent




H is 41. ..I is late 41 being sold into 42 and possibly being assembled with already manufactured parts in early 42 to run through supply.... I've seen the fender rivet placement you speak of on 41 bikes with later 41 ones being more forward past head light

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 12, 2014)

All the more forward ones I've seen are with painted braces. Just what I've seen in pics and in person doesn't mean that's always the case. Pull the crank on boys and see if it has a number.. Some do some don't. Schwinn bike shops were more then likely selling off their 41 inventory in 42 which is when these got purchased not made.  Feb is a whole different story then say Dec. .

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 12, 2014)

I've seen a 41 with hanging tank. .. kinda ugly but you get the idea with using up parts..

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 12, 2014)

*'42 WALCO Schwinn*

Great find!
Based on serial number data gathered by
prewar collectors, these frames were made in 1941.
Frames made in '42 were "i" serial numbers.
Regardless, great find.
Is the original owner or family to be found?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 12, 2014)

WES PINCHOT said:


> Great find!
> Based on serial number data gathered by
> prewar collectors, these frames were made in 1941.
> Frames made in '42 were "i" serial numbers.
> ...




There ya go...if anyone knows his 41 bikes its Wes. .


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Apr 12, 2014)

WES PINCHOT said:


> Great find!
> Based on serial number data gathered by
> prewar collectors, these frames were made in 1941.
> Frames made in '42 were "i" serial numbers.
> ...




These came from the original owner! 

What's a value on something like this with papers?


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Apr 13, 2014)

So could be a '40? Man this is confusing 



B607 said:


> The model numbers wrote on the back of the papers actually say these are 1940 bikes.  B507-0S means model 507, 0 is for 1940, S is for special features.  A '41 bike would be B507-1.  Both bikes have the '41 style chainguard that was one year only so I'd say these bikes were built at the very end of '40.  Defense bikes bought by the gov't would surely be green.  I think these are probably a couple of the last commercial bikes before the war.  One heck of a pair and with unusual badges I've never seen.  Gary


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Apr 15, 2014)

Although there is evidence that point in two different directions. I'm going with what the serial numbers say.

Frames are '41 and hubs are late '41.

I'm calling them '41's

On the paperwork the both dates of purchase is Feb 9, '42.

*This was the Walthour Hood Co. (WALCO) Sporting Goods Pryor St. *


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 15, 2014)

Double Nickle said:


> First off these bikes are in killer shape.
> 
> Although there is evidence that point in two different directions. I'm going with what the serial numbers say.
> 
> ...



Are those Lobdel rims?


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Apr 15, 2014)

fat tire trader said:


> Are those Lobdel rims?




Didn't see a Lobdel signature on them anywhere


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 15, 2014)

Yeah Lobdell. .. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Apr 15, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Yeah Lobdell. ..
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk




With a name like "Obi-Wan Schwinnobi" he probably knows more than me...i'm more like "Schinnie-the-poo"


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 15, 2014)

I really don't know jack...lol. but those are lob lobs... 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

